# Homemade Stab-Light



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

pretty cool!


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking about doing some hog hunting in TX and I guess it's ok to have a Light??


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd get a for-sure ruling on that before I hit the field


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not for sure or not, but I see some mentioning of night hunting around in different places.


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

how do you turn it on?
I want to make one for next season and want to have it on a preasure switch so I can turn it on after I am at full draw
Anyone have one like this I know they make them but they are pretty expensive


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

On mine, there is a switch on the front of the light. The few vids I have seen, the hogs don't seem to mine it. I don't think the regular light would work, but I have red and green lenses I have made to make up for the animals site. I have seen a few guys solder in switches that they mount to their bow grip.


----------



## LFD2037 (Jan 6, 2010)

It is legal in Texas.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice pig light you got there. Looks like fun. 



4-him said:


> how do you turn it on?
> I want to make one for next season and want to have it on a preasure switch so I can turn it on after I am at full draw
> Anyone have one like this I know they make them but they are pretty expensive


I really like your idea! :darkbeer:


----------



## ohiotrapper1984 (Oct 1, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## manning620 (Feb 10, 2009)

4-him said:


> how do you turn it on?
> I want to make one for next season and want to have it on a preasure switch so I can turn it on after I am at full draw
> Anyone have one like this I know they make them but they are pretty expensive


This is an easy DIY link here and works wonderful. Also night hunting is legal in Texas as long as it is a Nongame animal.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86909


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Went ahead and made a couple lenses for it. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

good use of an old light :thumbs_up


----------



## 623Richter (Jan 3, 2010)

*hog light*

thought i was the only that ever made one work great yours looks good mine is the same only camo


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

Definitely use a light with a red lense(Hogs can't see it, which is why all the light kits for feeders are infared(for night hog hunting)).

I'd get one that's at least 80 lumens as well. You'll have a good 30-35 yards with it, and you will need a light on your sight as well.

And, make sure the switch is on the side, not the bottom cap. 

All you need to do is drill a hole in the bottom cap and put a bolt in that will screw into the hole for your stab and you're set.


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

Jarred Holloway said:


> Definitely use a light with a red lense(Hogs can't see it, which is why all the light kits for feeders are infared(for night hog hunting)).
> 
> I'd get one that's at least 80 lumens as well. You'll have a good 30-35 yards with it, and you will need a light on your sight as well.
> 
> ...


Green works better....I have had hogs spook using a red light, hit them with green and they never look up.


----------



## renagade11 (Mar 8, 2010)

this is a sick setup


----------



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

A guy i shoot with designed these. My b/f has one of these on his bow, and he loves it. they also have a regular light for your sight that comes on when you draw your bow. They work! http://www.cbeearchery.com


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

It works great. I been using it in my basement at night. Turn out the lights, turn on my $12 tru-glo site light, turn on my homemade stab light, and shoot my homemade Luminoks into my target.

I can't wait to go hog hunting!!


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I do believe you have to be on private property to hunt at night with a light also.

Good luck on your hunt!!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

Any light will spook hogs if they been pressured much and hear one squeal shortly after the any color light light hits them. They aren't stupid.

Another point about your home made light is, that with a regular switch, you have to turn it on ahead of time. When you draw and lower your bow they will see their shadows moving and spook. A pressure switch works best. Flip it on and off like a camera flash until you see one broadside. Then draw,aim,cut it on,and shoot.

You can condition them with a flash camera. That will make them hold for a few seonds longer. ....then color doesn't matter.

It's not legal to use in my state except with a special depredation permit.


----------



## doccoop (Feb 11, 2010)

interesting thread!


----------



## boguesound (May 15, 2004)

*Conditioning hogs to light*

I have conditioned the hogs at my feeder by using a trail camera set real close. I have a big lone boar that I plan to take soon that has gotten totally acustomed to the flash. He has even put his nose to the camera several time over the last few nights. He stays around for two to three hours each night. Last night I got 147 pics of him from almost every angle. I even have a big bear coming in about once a week who always takes a good look at the camera, but stays around until he's finished eating. When I hunt over the feeder, I hang a small red LED flashlight in a tree that shines just enough over the area to allow me to see the animals clearly. I have a flashlight like the ones above on my bow (using a blue lens), but I have found that I can shoot as well with just my pin lighted and the small red LED flashlight.


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

I used my light a couple weeks ago in Texas. The hogs did nothing but stand there when I lowered the light on them. I simply turned on the light, drew the bow and lowered on them. The pigs just stood there eating.


----------



## sixpack1 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is my next DIY project, will post pics when done. I'm going to try and place a momentary switch (similar to the Crimson Trace grip switch) around the grip by where my thumb goes, that way I can hit the light after I'm at full draw so I don't alert my prey...


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

I was thinking of taking one of my mag-lights and doing that.


----------

